
Plug and play predictive customer analytics platform for digital marketers - vishnuvvn
http://blog.customerlabs.co/#.VZYa8NjnVTQ.hackernews
======
vishnuvvn
Digital marketers spend lot of time on analysing data rather initiating
conversations with prospects and customers. We decided to build an system
which will be a great assistant to digital marketers help them to be more
productive.

Few clicks you would know which segment is best, where they will engage and
start an engagement campaign.

We are looking for early adopters with whom we are looking to co-create the
product.

